# Proper age for first real bath?



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

What is the proper age to give a pup his *first* real bath? 6 weeks, 8 weeks, 10 week, etc. Is it before he's had all his shots or after (say 16weeks)? what if your pup is sick (kennel cough), can you still bathe him (my friend hasn't bathed her pup in 2.5 months b/c of his cough)?

Tx.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I know most breeders give the puppies at least one bath before they go home, so younger then 12 weeks. I've never had a dog with kennel cough so I'm not sure. I would have her check with her vet. There are some waterless-shampoo products out that she could try.



> Pet Silk No Rinse Shampoo is the perfect puppy product ... This gentle shampoo does not need to be rinsed out and is effective for cleaning puppy faces and other puppy parts.[/B]


No Rinse Shampoo (11.6oz.) $8.95


----------



## Chilly dog (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, I read that it's best to start grooming your puppy at an early age so that they'll be used to it when they're older. Get them used to everything you can, like having their paws handled, ears cleaned, etc.

My Chilly LOVES playing in the dirt in our backyard. Even though the breeder gave him a bath before I took him home, I decided to clean him up this weekend (he's 9 weeks). He didn't like it much, but he emerged a happy and clean puppy before taking a long nap, LOL.

My advice would be this: Wait until your puppy is dirty before giving him his first bath. If he is healthy, I don't see a reason why you should wait. If he shows any signs of Kennel Cough or any other illness, I would say consult with your vet first.

Mal & Chilly


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chilly dog_@Aug 22 2005, 12:07 PM
> *Well, I read that it's best to start grooming your puppy at an early age so that they'll be used to it when they're older.  Get them used to everything you can, like having their paws handled, ears cleaned, etc.
> 
> My Chilly LOVES playing in the dirt in our backyard.  Even though the breeder gave him a bath before I took him home, I decided to clean him up this weekend (he's 9 weeks).  He didn't like it much, but he emerged a happy and clean puppy before taking a long nap, LOL.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks LM & Cd


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I usually start baths and grooming around six weeks. They get their feet trimmed for the first time around three or four weeks. I use the brush on them around this time too, just to get them accustomed to it. But, the first "real" grooming, complete with blow drying is usually around six weeks.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Aug 22 2005, 12:55 PM
> *I usually start baths and grooming around six weeks.  They get their feet trimmed for the first time around three or four weeks.  I use the brush on them around this time too, just to get them accustomed to it.  But, the first "real" grooming, complete with blow drying is usually around six weeks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93038*


[/QUOTE]


im still scared to cut the toenails


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom+Aug 22 2005, 12:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im still scared to cut the toenails








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93053
[/B][/QUOTE]
Look at her toenails. Are they all white or is there some black nails? The white are the easiest to trim since you can see the pink vein in them. If you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself when she has all her shots you can take her to PetsMart or Pet Co. I think they charge like $5 to trim them.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 22 2005, 01:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
*Look at her toenails*. Are they all white or is there some black nails? The white are the easiest to trim since you can see the pink vein in them. If you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself when she has all her shots you can take her to PetsMart or Pet Co. I think they charge like $5 to trim them.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93060
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll keep this info handy for future reference b/c I don't have Dash yet, my shero LucyLou does


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

He gets his nails cut and his pads trimmed weekly here, so he's accustomed to having it done. It should be no problem for you.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Aug 22 2005, 02:04 PM
> *He gets his nails cut and his pads trimmed weekly here, so he's accustomed to having it done.  It should be no problem for you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93067*


[/QUOTE]


I can see it now
Week 1-3
DM - Hey LL, it's me Dash's mom... I'm about to do my first nail/pad trimming, can you walk me thru it thanks.
LL - of course I'll walk you through it

Week 4-7
DM - Hey LL, it's me again, how about telling me again how to do the trimming. Your so sweet thanks.
LL - no problem, that's what I'm here for

Week 7-10
DM - Hey LL, it's
LL - *interrupts* I know, I know, this is what you do...

Week 11-15
DM - *the phone's just ringing and ringing*
LL - *thank goodness I invested in that caller id!*
























In all honesty, I'm a quick learner so after instructions once or twice, I should have it down pat. And if I don't, I'll take him to the groomer.


----------

